# MSP 1.5 mile run



## 53019 (Feb 28, 2019)

How is the 1.5 mile run conducted? Do they throw you on a track by yourself? Are you running with others?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

You run as groups right in front of the academy (parking lot, First Company street I think). Normally the people who had to travel the longest will run first. When I did it I lived in the next town over from New Braintree so my group was last very last. You have to do so many laps in X amount of time, there will be MSP staff watching you and you must sound off as you complete the laps "Sir, first lap Sir!" and so on. best of luck. DONT FUCK IT UP!!!!! I would do anything to be back were you are starting now.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Front Company Street. I don't think there's any correlation between where you live and when your time is. It's 4 laps around the lot and you start out in a big gagglefuck until nature takes its course and the heard thins out.


----------



## 53019 (Feb 28, 2019)

RodneyFarva said:


> You run as groups right in front of the academy (parking lot, First Company street I think). Normally the people who had to travel the longest will run first. When I did it I lived in the next town over from New Braintree so my group was last very last. You have to do so many laps in X amount of time, there will be MSP staff watching you and you must sound off as you complete the laps "Sir, first lap Sir!" and so on. best of luck. DONT FUCK IT UP!!!!! I would do anything to be back were you are starting now.





Bloodhound said:


> Front Company Street. I don't think there's any correlation between where you live and when your time is. It's 4 laps around the lot and you start out in a big gagglefuck until nature takes its course and the heard thins out.


Thanks guys! Yeah that actually sounds better than having to pace yourself alone. Farva can you recall the time? I see 12:30 thrown around a lot but that seems pretty damn fast. If that's what it is so be it. I've been running miles everyday since I got my card. I'm at about 9 minutes for a mile, gotta get that down a little.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

NewGuy1991 said:


> Thanks guys! Yeah that actually sounds better than having to pace yourself alone. Farva can you recall the time? I see 12:30 thrown around a lot but that seems pretty damn fast. If that's what it is so be it. I've been running miles everyday since I got my card. I'm at about 9 minutes for a mile, gotta get that down a little.


It is age based. If you are in the 20-29yo bracket it is 12:38. And I mean no offense but that is not a fast pace. Keep in mind that passing this run by no means indicates you are ready for the running in the academy, it is just the bare ass minimum standard to continue in the process.


----------



## 53019 (Feb 28, 2019)

Bloodhound said:


> It is age based. If you are in the 20-29yo bracket it is 12:38. And I mean no offense but that is not a fast pace. Keep in mind that passing this run by no means indicates you are ready for the running in the academy, it is just the bare ass minimum standard to continue in the process.


Yeah that's my age bracket. It seems fast, but that's probably cause I don't jog much, so I have no context. I play basketball, but I'm probably giving that up to get my ass on a track for the next month or two months.

I do think running in a group will help though. I think half my problem is just pacing myself, I've always been more of a sprinter.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Does seem a little fast ( at least for old guys like me ) Used to do 10 minute miles , but the wind sprints helped out for testing purposes.

Get some professional training if you can. This opportunity usually only comes around once.

Good luck !


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff (Feb 5, 2014)

If the Candidate Forms have to be sent back and received by March 22nd, when would the PT Test usually be scheduled? Early April? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53019 (Feb 28, 2019)

ClintEastwood4Sheriff said:


> If the Candidate Forms have to be sent back and received by March 22nd, when would the PT Test usually be scheduled? Early April?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





pahapoika said:


> Does seem a little fast ( at least for old guys like me ) Used to do 10 minute miles , but the wind sprints helped out for testing purposes.
> 
> Get some professional training if you can. This opportunity usually only comes around once.
> 
> Good luck !


Clint,

That's what I've been told. Could be as Early as late April they'll call you out for it. So I have a little bit of time, but not a ton.

Pahapoika,

I've actually considered that. I'm going to give myself another week of training, see how things go. If I'm not feeling an improvement I probably will consult with some trainer. And thanks!


----------



## Kenny (Oct 17, 2013)

NewGuy1991 said:


> Clint,
> 
> That's what I've been told. Could be as Early as late April they'll call you out for it. So I have a little bit of time, but not a ton.
> 
> ...


You can improve your time quickly for a short run like 1.5 miles. As was said 12:38 isn't that fast. Just keep training to build your wind. Adrenaline will take over if you really want it. When I did it I was averaging 11:20, then on the day of the run I clocked 10:45.


----------



## 53019 (Feb 28, 2019)

Kenny said:


> You can improve your time quickly for a short run like 1.5 miles. As was said 12:38 isn't that fast. Just keep training to build your wind. Adrenaline will take over if you really want it. When I did it I was averaging 11:20, then on the day of the run I clocked 10:45.


Good to know, yeah I just plan on running 4-6 times a week depending on how my muscles recuperate, 1.5 to 2 miles each time.

I thought the same thing, on the test day you're giving it everything you've got basically. A lot less likely to slack off in front of the drill instructors


----------



## macops104 (Mar 7, 2019)

Ive been running the 1.5 lately, getting it done at 12 flat, definitely will be training for it more


----------



## 53019 (Feb 28, 2019)

macops104 said:


> Ive been running the 1.5 lately, getting it done at 12 flat, definitely will be training for it more


What's your mile at right now? I got my mile down to 9, but I feel like I'll need it closer to 8.

Also, I've heard you only get a bit of what it's really like in the academy for the pre-academy process. They put you through a few paces.


----------



## macops104 (Mar 7, 2019)

Getting my mile in at about 7:20, one of my Instructors from police academy told me I should run 5 miles every other day in order to be in shape for what’s expected at there academy


----------



## 53019 (Feb 28, 2019)

macops104 said:


> Getting my mile in at about 7:20, one of my Instructors from police academy told me I should run 5 miles every other day in order to be in shape for what's expected at there academy


Nice! Yeah I'd like to hit that type of number. I figure a mile in 9 minutes isn't too bad considering I never jog/run. I thought basketball was good cardio, turns out not as much.


----------

